# PIKO 0-6-0



## tomplatten (Sep 12, 2008)

Well sportsfans, my original Piko 0-6-0, purchase last January, suffered a drive gear failure in the motor block! The worm gear chewed up the mylon drive gear leaving the locomotive whining motionless on my garden layout! I have two others which have never been put on the garden trackage! I guess it it back to my LGB D&RGW #50! The Piko units just don't seem to be as durable as LGB but, are much less expensive. It will probably be far less expensive just to replace the entire unit rather than try to acquire parts an rebuild!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Uh, no, unlike cheap trains from China, with Euro trains, replacements are catalogue items! The complete drive is sold (36103, MSRP of EUR 50) or each axel (36174 MSRP of EUR 10). 

Give them a call for US prices: 

http://www.piko-america.com/ 

EDIT- They also have just the gears for around EUR 4....


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom...... Call Jonathan Meador at PIKO USA 619 280-2800 or Toll Free 877 678-4449 or email him with your problem. He'll take good care of you.









[email protected]


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

you could also find someone on here with machine shop capabilities and have new aluminum gears cut >


----------

